# Cajun Country k-9 club



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*Cajun Country k-9 club RESULTS*

We came away with a 2nd and a 3rd place ribbons for our first WP ever! First show, first everything! In fact it was only about the 4th time I'd ever pulled him including practice. I am excited, but I have a lot of work to do. There were some great dogs there and great competition!!! Can't wait to get back at it! Had lots of fun but was exhausted after it was over. I don't know who worked harder me or mog dog Ace. Some folks were pulling 4 dogs of their own! Wow!!!
Andy, I saw some of your friends there too with Rock Creek Kennels and Steve all in that area! Wow! What fun! I am going to start my 7 month olds now too. I got their harness this weekend. I can't believe how much I learned over 2 days. Now it just has to jell!!! I am so excited!


----------

